# Train Service from Poughkeepsie NY to Northern NJ



## mpizza (Sep 28, 2006)

I am trying to check the possibility for my nephew, a Marist student, to take the train from Poughkeepsie NY to North Jersey. I can only find NY train service or NJ service. Is there a site which shows both?

TIA

Maria


----------



## Icarus (Sep 28, 2006)

They are separate agencies, so you have to look at the MTA site for Metro North (East of the Hudson) and NJ Transit for commuter rail service to New Jersey.

Metro North terminates at Grand Central. NJ Transit (depending on where you are going in NNJ) terminates at Penn Station, but you might need to get to Hoboken to pick up the train, since most of the lines servicing Northern NJ terminate in Hoboken. To get to Hoboken, NJ, you can take the Path train from (I believe) 33rd and 6th Ave.

For Northern NJ, depending on the town, bus service out of the Port Authority bus terminal on 42nd street and 8th Ave may be a better choice. You'll have to do some research for this option as there are many different bus companies that serve NNJ from the Port Authority bus terminal, and the one you use depends on who serves the town you are going to.

You can use the subway to get from Grand Central to either Penn Station or the Port Authority bus terminal or to the Path train station.

-David


----------



## Ann-Marie (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi.  My daughter is a Marist student as well.  When she came home last year to LI, she took Metro North to Grand Central, the subway or walked to Penn Station, and caught the LIRR to LI.  I would think your nephew could go to Penn Station and then take NJ Transit, or whatever train service you have that goes into NJ.  This year she has a car.  What year is your nephew in?


----------



## hvsteve1 (Sep 29, 2006)

The easiest way from northern Jersey is the Bus. Short Line is the one I think still runs from there. Somewhere around Paramus on Rt 17 is a big transit terminal. The bus originates at Port Authority and goes through the tunnel, up Rt 17 and hits the thruway. It ends up in Poughkeepsie, a short taxi ride to Marist. The train from Pooughkeepsie would end at Grand Central, leaving you to get to the PATH across town. You could take Amtrak (higher fare) which goes into Penn Station where you could get the PATH or stay on Amtrak through Newark. Assuming you consider North Jersey to be the Rt 17 area, I don't see any upside to the train so far as distance, time, price or convenience as compared to the bus.


----------



## mpizza (Sep 29, 2006)

*Train Service*

Thank you everyone!  My nephew is a freshman, no car this year.  The bus sounds like the best bet.   

Maria


----------



## Ann-Marie (Sep 29, 2006)

Maria, I hope your nephew is as happy as my daughter.  This is her second year.  She has loved Marist since she moved in.


----------



## wackymother (Sep 29, 2006)

hvsteve1 said:
			
		

> The easiest way from northern Jersey is the Bus. Short Line is the one I think still runs from there. Somewhere around Paramus on Rt 17 is a big transit terminal. The bus originates at Port Authority and goes through the tunnel, up Rt 17 and hits the thruway. It ends up in Poughkeepsie, a short taxi ride to Marist.



My DH went to Vassar quite a few years ago, and he used to take this bus to Paramus. His parents would drive from Wayne, where they lived, to pick him up there. Good to know that bus is still running!


----------

